#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Принесение блага (всем) живым существам

## Tenpa Sherab

переношу свой вопрос со страницы 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22010
я попытался представить, как некто, после посещения семинара Чокьи Нимы стал<< приносить пользу не только ей, но и многим живым существам уже в ближайшее время>> , но моего воображения не хватило, что побудило меня задать вопрос по конкретизации пользы всем живым существам (естественно в буддийской традиции)
на той же странице уже появились несколько ответов, в частности<< Лучше для выяснения этого вопроса открыть отдельную тему.

Но вообще приносить благо живым существам означает способствовать тому, чтобы они практиковали Дхарму. Поэтому по-махаянски мотивированная собственная практика также является принесением блага живым существам. >> (Цультим Тращи)
но может кто ещё что добавит?

----------


## Won Soeng

Спасти все живые существа - значит увидеть, что все совокупности цепляния пусты от обладания чем-либо и все дхармы-признаки различения ничему не принадлежат.

Когда Вы читаете увлекательную книгу, Вы можете переживать за судьбы персонажей, восхищаться героями, возмущаться негодяями, придумывать выходы из сложных ситуаций, радоваться, огорчаться, и даже жалеть, что история завершилась, желать ее продолжения, придумывать, как любимым персонажам обрести счастье, как наказать негодяев, чтобы они перестали такими быть. Но как только Вы понимаете, что эти персонажи лишь игра Вашего воображения - все они сразу спасены. 

Когда-то я спросил дзен-мастера Ву Бонга: "как правильно спасти всех от страданий?" Он ответил: "кто нуждается в спасении?"
Это оказалось очень хорошим коаном. Только через 12 лет он дал свои ростки.

----------

Ometoff (07.03.2016), Styeba (02.06.2013), Володя Володя (02.06.2013), Микаэль (02.06.2013), Монферран (30.06.2017), Наталья (02.06.2013), Сергей Ч (02.06.2013), Эделизи (02.06.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Спасти все живые существа - значит увидеть, что все совокупности цепляния пусты от обладания чем-либо и все дхармы-признаки различения ничему не принадлежат.


Это всё замечательно. Но что со всем этим делать?




> Когда Вы читаете увлекательную книгу, Вы можете переживать за судьбы персонажей, восхищаться героями, возмущаться негодяями, придумывать выходы из сложных ситуаций, радоваться, огорчаться, и даже жалеть, что история завершилась, желать ее продолжения, придумывать, как любимым персонажам обрести счастье, как наказать негодяев, чтобы они перестали такими быть. Но как только Вы понимаете, что эти персонажи лишь игра Вашего воображения - все они сразу спасены.


Что с этим делать? Пребывать в этом бездеятельном созерцании игры ума и ждать её прекращения?
Это выход. Таков плод шраваков.

В махаяне же взращивается любовь и сострадание ко всем чувствующим существам как противоядие от залипания в этом покое.

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Еще у человека может быть какая-то эмоциональная проблема или вопрос, который он все никак не может решить. При этом человек работает с людьми, например, йогу преподает, лечит и так далее. Вот он решил эту проблему, которая отбирала у него много энергии, когда приехал на семинар к Ринпоче. Посидел вблизи Учителя, послушал, чтто он говорит, и что-то для себя понял. Конечно, это сказывалось на взаимоотношениях с людьми и на способностях этого человека. Когда же проблема исчезла, ее место заняло определенное количество энергии и мудрости. Теперь толку от такого человека будет больше, ведь он стал более открытым и мудрым, чем раньше. Примерно за этим едет, как я понимаю, человек, о котором я писал в предыдущей теме.

Мне лично, например, Ринпоче помог, например, в прошлом году, когда приезжал в Киев. Там он рассказывал, что мы должны вставать и ложиться как можно раньше, хорошо кушать утром и обедать до 12ти, если не ошибаюсь. Когда у меня это получается, на работе от меня намного больше толку, и выгляжу как-то посвежей, и коллег своих могу поддержать.

Это очевидная польза людям, с которыми мы сталкиваемся каждый день. А так, когда мы практикуем, приносим пользу всем без исключения; а еще когда практикуем с мастером, получаем у него учения - тем более.

Тенпа Шераб, простите меня, пожалуйста, я сперва думал, вы задали вопрос в той теме  просто для того, чтобы поговорить или поспорить.

----------

Tenpa Sherab (02.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что с этим делать? Пребывать в этом бездеятельном созерцании игры ума и ждать её прекращения?
> Это выход. Таков плод шраваков.


Вы о чём вообще? Какой плод шраваков? Никакому "залипанию" Будда не учил, ни шраваков, ни бодхисаттв! ) 




> В махаяне же взращивается любовь и сострадание ко всем чувствующим существам как противоядие от залипания в этом покое.


Взращивание любви (метты) и сострадания (каруны) есть не только в Махаяне. Хотя если под Махаяной Вы имеете ввиду не какую-то традицию, а именно развитие этих качеств, то это другое дело.
К тому же, в Махаяне как традиции говорится о двух видах бодхичитты: 

_"Бодхичитту можно понять как относительную и как абсолютную. Относительная бодхичитта - это реальное проявление любящей доброты и сострадания ко всем существам. Абсолютная "бодхичитта - это осознание пустоты как всеобъемлющей истинной природы реальности. Некоторые люди начинают медитировать на любовь и сострадание и затем приходят к пониманию пустоты. Другие люди медитируют на пустоту и, благодаря этому, обретают понимание любви и сострадания. Оба аспекта бодхичитты являются частью просветленной природы ума"_

(Из книги Кхенчен Палден Шераб Ринпоче и Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче «СВЕТ ТРЁХ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТЕЙ»)

Как я понял, BTR говорил именно об абсолютной бодхичитте, а не о некоем "залипании в покое", который не имеет никакого отношения к буддизму. )

----------

Magan Poh (03.06.2013), Styeba (02.06.2013), Топпер- (02.06.2013), Федор Ф (02.06.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Как я понял, BTR говорил именно об абсолютной бодхичитте, а не о некоем "залипании в покое", который не имеет никакого отношения к буддизму. )


BTR говорит следующее:



> Спасти все живые существа - значит увидеть, что все совокупности цепляния пусты от обладания чем-либо и все дхармы-признаки различения ничему не принадлежат.


О состоянии, в котором воспринимается безличность дхарм. Для демонстрации этой идеи даже приводит пример с книгой.

Что происходит, когда мы осознаём, что спали? Мы теряем интерес к тому, чем занимались во сне. Нам становится совершенно безразличной судьба тех персонажей: как самого себя из этого сна, так и всех тех, кого мы встречали в этом сне. Всё, что было во сне - это умственные фантазии.
Что происходит, когда мы отворачиваемся ото всех этих умственных фантазий? Мы начинаем ощущать умственный покой, стабильность, свободу от всех этих умопостроений.

В махаяне говорится чётко: этот покой - это плод шравакаяны.
Плод махаяны иной. Он заключается в том, что к этому покою тоже должно быть применено противоядие. Заключается оно в безграничной любви и сострадании ко всем чувствующим существам.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это всё замечательно. Но что со всем этим делать?


Обуздывать жажду к чувственным наслаждениям и недоброжелательность. Таков путь зарождения относительной бодхичитты.
Видеть все явления как возникающие при распознавании не принадлежащих им признаков. Таков путь зарождения абсолютной бодхичитты.

----------

Аурум (03.06.2013), Володя Володя (02.06.2013), Монферран (30.06.2017), Наталья (02.06.2013), Федор Ф (02.06.2013), Эделизи (02.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В махаяне говорится чётко: этот покой - это плод шравакаяны.
> Плод махаяны иной. Он заключается в том, что к этому покою тоже должно быть применено противоядие. Заключается оно в безграничной любви и сострадании ко всем чувствующим существам.


Это ошибочное понимание плода шравакаяны и неточное понимание плода бодхисаттваяны.

Плод шравакаяны - прекращение становления. Ошибка на этом пути - обособление становления. Прекращение лишь "моего" становления. Это не является учением Будды. 
Махаяна лишь указывает на опасность этой ошибки и дает средство этой ошибки избежать - необособление дхарм и совокупностей. 

Люди часто не понимают, что значит великая любовь и великая забота и ударяются в самопожертвование и заботу о предотвращении мучений и дискомфорта.

Это происходит от непонимания страдания, причины страдания, прекращения страдания и пути прекращения страдания.

Вас смущает аналогия с персонажами книги или фильма? Значит, Вы не понимаете великой любви и великого сострадания. Вы омрачены иллюзиями страдания, не выходящими за пределы рождения и смерти. Вы не видите становления, цепляния, жажды, чувствования, контакта, шести опор, представлений о принадлежности, различающих признаков, побуждений неразличения и омрачений неразличенности.

К сожалению, люди часто ударяются в такие вещи, как вегетарианство, жертвенность, фанатизм по причине привязанности к обрядам и ритуалам, без понимания истинного смысла умеренности, безмятежности и мудрости, превращая умеренность в аскетизм, безмятежность в безразличие, а мудрость в коллекционирование идей.

Но все искажения умеренности, безмятежности и мудрости взаимно лечатся. Это вовсе не открытие махаяны - это те самые три группы благородного восьмеричного пути. 

Спасение же всех чувствующих существ - это именно акцент на том, что как бы Вы не старались, Вы не спасете всех чувствующих существ, помогая каждому в каждой ситуации и не делая ничего более. Бесчисленные кальпы Вы будете искать тех, кому нужна помощь, так и не достигая плода ни в одном случае. 

Вместо того, чтобы помочь существам увидеть истину иллюзорности их страданий и несчастий, Вы будете вместе с ними переживать эти страдания и несчастья, надеясь лишь немного и ненадолго их облегчить, никогда не прекращая самой причины страданий и несчастий - жажды чувственных удовольствий и заблуждения в принадлежности одних дхарм другим.

Когда Вы достигаете абсолютной бодхичиттой, помощь другим не становится проблемой. Нет разницы - свой, чужой, я, не я. Это прекращено. Есть страдания, есть причина страданий, есть прекращение страданий и есть путь прекращения страданий. Не нужно уделять внимания чему-либо сверх этого. Не нужно как-то особенно выделять одни существа на фоне других. Не нужно как-либо обособлять существа - они уже достаточно себя обособляют. 

Не нужно подыгрывать персонажам, создавая вечное поле для игр в любовь и заботу. Любовь и забота - значит помогать не разделяя. Помогая жертве - помогай убийце. Помогая ограбленному - помогай грабителю. Помогая голодному - помогай съеденному. Вот что значит великая любовь и великая забота.

----------

Монферран (30.06.2017)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Когда-то я спросил дзен-мастера Ву Бонга: "как правильно спасти всех от страданий?" Он ответил: "кто нуждается в спасении?"
> Это оказалось очень хорошим коаном. Только через 12 лет он дал свои ростки.


Если никто не нуждается в спасении, это нигилизм. Живые существа есть и существуют и их спасают будды. Иначе чем будды занимаются еще? Их нет по самобытию. А так они есть. Если меня нету вообще, то вообще нет никакого смысла в благой и неблагой карме. В сутрах про мудрость говорится, что нет и будд и нет бодхи также, но только их нет по самобытию, а не вообще не существует.

----------


## Cheng

Принесение блага (всем) живым существам

************************************

самое большое благо для живых существ, которое может сделать любой из назвавшимся буддистом, это:
научить себя доброму, милосердному, любящему отношению ко всем.
искоренять в себе все злое, гневное, недовольное.
а если еще и очищать свой ум, то это уже высший пилотаж.

----------


## Вантус

Т.е. буддист не поможет больному ЖС, не накормит голодное ЖС, не приютит бездомное ЖС? Все эти виды блага для буддиста второстепенны, если не третьестепенны, а первостепенно лишь его собственное вычурное "благо ЖС", которое большинством ЖС и не воспринимается даже как благо? Я считаю, об этом надо широко распространять информацию, о том, что кто-то в очередной раз хочет всех облагодетельствовать и загнать в счастье, которого глупые ЖС не особо-то и желают.

----------


## Cheng

> Это оказалось очень хорошим коаном. *Только через 12 лет* он дал свои ростки.


Только через 12 лет   ? ? ?




> Т.е. буддист не поможет больному ЖС, не накормит голодное ЖС, не приютит бездомное ЖС?


в стародавние времена, на востоке, в Тибете в частности, ради блага всем живым существам - уединялись в пещерах.
Истинное благо, это благо для Духа, а не для тела.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Давайте обсуждать относительный уровен, так как это практичнее.

----------

Вантус (02.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если никто не нуждается в спасении, это нигилизм. Живые существа есть и существуют и их спасают будды. Иначе чем будды занимаются еще? Их нет по самобытию. А так они есть. Если меня нету вообще, то вообще нет никакого смысла в благой и неблагой карме. В сутрах про мудрость говорится, что нет и будд и нет бодхи также, но только их нет по самобытию, а не вообще не существует.


А почему Вы думаете, что правильный ответ "никто"?  :Wink: 
Живые существа - это цепляние за чувственные наслаждения, идеи, обряды и ритуалы и принадлженость дхарм. Будды указывают на это, тем самым направляя к мудрости и освобождая существа от страданий и несчастий.

----------

Монферран (30.06.2017)

----------


## Greedy

> Обуздывать жажду к чувственным наслаждениям и недоброжелательность. Таков путь зарождения относительной бодхичитты.


Очень интересно. Откуда такая трактовка?




> Видеть все явления как возникающие при распознавании не принадлежащих им признаков. Таков путь зарождения абсолютной бодхичитты.


Это ещё интереснее.

Вот что по этому поводу говорит Гуру Ринпоче.

----------

Ритл (02.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Принесение блага (всем) живым существам
> 
> ************************************
> 
> самое большое благо для живых существ, которое может сделать любой из назвавшимся буддистом, это:
> научить себя доброму, милосердному, любящему отношению ко всем.
> искоренять в себе все злое, гневное, недовольное.
> а если еще и очищать свой ум, то это уже высший пилотаж.


Хорошо сказано. Только "очищать свой ум" - значит заниматься ненужной работой. Нет никакого "своего ума". Но есть иллюзия принадлежности признаков представлениям.
Поэтому не нужно "очищать свой ум", нужно тренироваться видеть как ум обозначает представления владельцами признаков. Это называется "видеть явления как есть". Это же называется "праджняпарамита".

----------

Монферран (30.06.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е. буддист не поможет больному ЖС, не накормит голодное ЖС, не приютит бездомное ЖС? Все эти виды блага для буддиста второстепенны, если не третьестепенны, а первостепенно лишь его собственное вычурное "благо ЖС", которое большинством ЖС и не воспринимается даже как благо? Я считаю, об этом надо широко распространять информацию, о том, что кто-то в очередной раз хочет всех облагодетельствовать и загнать в счастье, которого глупые ЖС не особо-то и желают.


Напротив. Тот, кто непривязан к себе и своему накормит и напоит, укроет от непогоды и защитит от разрушения не разделяя на себя и не себя, свое и не свое. Что в этом сложного? Только привязанности мешают это делать, омрачая ум

----------

Монферран (30.06.2017), Наталья (02.06.2013), Сергей Ч (03.06.2013), Федор Ф (02.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Истинное благо, это благо для Духа, а не для тела.


Отличный отмаз для эгоистичного бездельника, не правда ли?

----------


## Cheng

> Хорошо сказано. Только "очищать свой ум" - значит заниматься ненужной работой. Нет никакого "своего ума". Но есть иллюзия принадлежности признаков представлениям.


плиз. скажИте это Гаутаме по прозвищу Будда, выразившего свое учение одной простой строкой.
_Творить доброе, искоренять в себе злое, очищать свой ум, - вот учение просветленных._
.

----------


## Вантус

Я вот внезапно вспомнил Островского (На всякого мудреца довольно простоты):



> Мамаев.  Ну, прощайте,  я еду, у меня дела-то побольше вашего. Я  вашим
> сыном доволен. Вы ему так и скажите, что я  им доволен. (Надевая шляпу.) Да,
> вот было забыл. Я знаю, что вы живете небогато и жить не умеете; так зайдите
> ко мне как-нибудь утром, я вам дам...
>      Глумова. Покорно благодарим.
>      Мамаев. Не  денег - нет; а  лучше денег. Я  вам дам совет  относительно
> вашего бюджета. (Уходит.)

----------

Tenpa Sherab (02.06.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.06.2013), Поляков (03.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Красиво конечно, но лично я считаю, что принцип типа "спасись сам и вокруг тебя спасутся тысячи" более правдоподобен, и это то, что действительно работает. А есть ли оно это самое общество джентельменов, пребывающих на небесах и посылающих лучи благословения, или его нет - не так уж и важно. ) 
> 
> _"Бхиккху, который, хотя и молод, обращается к учению Будды, освещает этот мир, как луна, освободившаяся от облака."_ (Дхп.)


Если провести, может быть, не вполне удачную аналогию, то можно, закончив университет, сначала написать кандидатскую, потом докторскую, а только потом идти преподавать. А можно уже в аспирантуре начинать преподавать первокурсникам, после защиты преподавать и студентам постарше, а после докторантуры уже преподавать всем и вести аспирантов. И тот, кто пошёл вторым путём, сможет помочь большему количеству студентов, чем первый.

----------


## Greedy

> Красиво конечно, но лично я считаю, что принцип типа "спасись сам и вокруг тебя спасутся тысячи" более правдоподобен, и это то, что действительно работает. А есть ли оно это самое общество джентельменов, пребывающих на небесах и посылающих лучи благословения, или его нет - не так уж и важно. )


То, что просветление махаяны имеет какое-то отношение к посланию другим лучей благословения - не более чем непонимание сути практики, где используется такой метод. Это равносильно тому, чтобы практику по необнаружению себя и своего в пяти совокупностях сводить к простому словесному утверждению "меня нет".

Отличие от тхеравады имеется в том, что в тхереваде считается, что очищение ума от загрязнений приводит к "самовыпилу": очистился, дожил жизнь и всё.
В махаяне говорится, что очищение ума от загрязнений есть становление Буддой. А всякие "дожил жизнь и всё" - это ложная концептуализация по этому поводу.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если провести, может быть, не вполне удачную аналогию, то можно, закончив университет, сначала написать кандидатскую, потом докторскую, а только потом идти преподавать. А можно уже в аспирантуре начинать преподавать первокурсникам, после защиты преподавать и студентам постарше, а после докторантуры уже преподавать всем и вести аспирантов. И тот, кто пошёл вторым путём, сможет помочь большему количеству студентов, чем первый.


К этой аналогии можно привести слова Атиши:

_"Наша эпоха упадка — не время похваляться своими геройскими способностями, а время проявлять стойкость.
 Не время занимать высокое положение, а время занимать скромное место.
 Не время окружать себя учениками и слугами, а время удаляться в уединение.
 Не время очищать учеников, а время очищаться самому.
 Не время цепляться за слова, а время размышлять об их смысле.
 Не время блуждать, а время оставаться на одном месте."_


Геше Тонпу как-то спросили о том, что полезнее: созерцать в уединении или использовать Дхарму для помощи живым существам? Геше Тонпа ответил:

_"Если новичок, не обладающий ни переживанием, ни постижением, попытается использовать Дхарму для помощи живым существам, у него ничего не получится. Как из пустого сосуда ничего не выльется, так и от него не получишь никаких благословений. Его наставления будут безвкусными и бессодержательными, словно пиво, сваренное из процеженного, но неотжатого ячменя."
..
 Посему в нашу эпоху упадка обычные ученики должны пребывать в уединении и приучать ум к добросердечию и состраданию — бодхичитте. Нынче не время явно помогать другим, а время следить за собственными страстями. Пока великое древо исцеления — всего лишь хрупкий росток, не время его обрывать, а время оберегать._

Кстати, вспоминая годы учебы в университете, могу сказать, что лекции аспирантов были похожи на это самое безвкусное пиво..  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (09.06.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (06.06.2013), Топпер- (06.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Красиво конечно, но лично я считаю, что принцип типа "спасись сам и вокруг тебя спасутся тысячи" более правдоподобен, и это то, что действительно работает. А есть ли оно это самое общество джентельменов, пребывающих на небесах и посылающих лучи благословения, или его нет - не так уж и важно. ) 
> 
> _"Бхиккху, который, хотя и молод, обращается к учению Будды, освещает этот мир, как луна, освободившаяся от облака."_ (Дхп.)


Я как раз к тому, что трансформация (по крайней мере - массовая) архатов в бодхисаттв - это не очень логично и не сказать чтобы красиво и стройно  :Wink: 
Да и градации "крутости и высокости" внутри арья-сангхи выглядят надуманно и похоже - нужны только тем, кто не развил в себе уверенности в правильности выбранного пути.

Более того, склоняюсь к тому, что бодхисаттваяна - это как раз такой метод "спастись самому" для определённого типа существ, которые почему-то не хотят заниматься личным освобождением.

А так-то хорошо бы было побольше тхеравадинов, серьёзно настроенных на результат - это по крайней мере индикатор близко подведённых к личному освобождению существ.

----------

Tong Po (09.06.2013), Сергей Ч (06.06.2013), Топпер- (06.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Отличие от тхеравады имеется в том, что в тхереваде считается, что очищение ума от загрязнений приводит к "самовыпилу": очистился, дожил жизнь и всё.
> В махаяне говорится, что очищение ума от загрязнений есть становление Буддой. А всякие "дожил жизнь и всё" - это ложная концептуализация по этому поводу.


 Меня мало интересуют разглагосльствования и споры о посмертной участи просвётленных, что как раз таки и является ложной концептуализацией. Отличие Тхеравады от Махаяны как раз в том, что тхеравадины не пытаются строить красивые теории за пределами этого самого "дожил и всё".  Будда говорит: Только в той мере существует способ для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения – сфера познания, в какой существует сознание вместе с имя-формой. Когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения.

А то, что очищение ума от загрязнений - есть становление Буддой - с этим никто и не спорит. В Тхераваде говорится тоже самое.

----------

Tong Po (09.06.2013), Богдан Б (07.06.2013), Топпер- (06.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2013)

----------


## Cheng

> А то, что очищение ума от загрязнений - есть становление Буддой - с этим никто и не спорит. В Тхераваде говорится тоже самое.


таки, где реализававшиеся живые Будды?
 :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Более того, склоняюсь к тому, что бодхисаттваяна - это как раз такой метод "спастись самому" для определённого типа существ, которые почему-то не хотят заниматься личным освобождением.


Да, это может быть такая упая для горделивых существ, со склонностью к лидерству - "не хочу быть спасенным, хочу спасать". )

----------

Топпер- (06.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> таки, где реализававшиеся живые Будды?


У меня пока нет такой способности - распознавать реализацию других существ. )

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да, это может быть такая упая для горделивых существ, со склонностью к лидерству - "не хочу быть спасенным, хочу спасать". )


Или слишком ленивых!  :Wink:  Или ещё с какой спецификой привязанностей - всех их можно видеть в рядах соответствующего учения.
И в этом великая сила Махаяны.

----------

Топпер- (06.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Cheng - неблагодарное дело судить, верно. Однако сопротивляться суждениям - столь же не благодарное занятие. Пока Вас тревожат суждения о Вас, Вы реагируете на сам факт, а не на содержание. Вас уже и поправить нельзя?  :Wink: 

Я Вам не враг, Вы сами дергали тигра за усы. Что же после сливаться? Делайте выводы, как бы ни хотелось закрыться от критики.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я склонен везде видеть упайи, как сиддха Тхаганапа практиковал упайю рассмотрения всего вокруг как ложь. Да и вообще на упайях держится, одни упайи кругом же, слава всем буддам и бодхисаттвам десяти направлений!


Это типа "Ох и дурят же все нашего брата, научая уму-разуму"? : )
И чего только люди себе не придумают, чтоб то ли поумнеть, то ли просветлиться... %)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это типа "Ох и дурят же все нашего брата, научая уму-разуму"? : )
> И чего только люди себе не придумают, чтоб то ли поумнеть, то ли просветлиться... %)


Что-то типа, но определённо - не оно  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что-то типа, но определённо - не оно


Не-не, никаких претензий/посяганий на "оно", какое завсегда круче любого "типа"! : ))
У Еще Дордже нет неминуемого ощущения, что и Юй Кан его дурит -- ни за цапову, як кажуть, душу? : )

----------


## Топпер

> Ок. В чём приведённое описание противоречит Патиччасамуппаде?





> С определённого бхуми бодхисаттвы больше не рождаются, а пребывают в нерождённом. Но это нерождённое не отделено от активности в самсаре.
> 
> Для нас же их активность проявляется как рождение, жизнь и смерть.
> Но мы по-другому происходящее и не воспринимаем. Мы цепляемся к телам и умам, отождествляем их с живыми существами и заявляем, что они рождаются, живут и умирают. Потому что возникают, поддерживаются и прекращаются условия, приводящие к подобному восприятию других существ.
> А подлинной реальности, самого потока, лежащего в основе этих процессов, мы не видим.


Во всём практически. Начиная от пребывая в неком нерождённом, но сохраняющем активность, и продолжая тем, что некое мифическое нерождённое не отделено от самсары (хотя получается и не подчиняется Патиччасамуппаде) и заканчивая тем, что якобы рождение и смерть только мы воспринимаем, цепляясь к умам и телам.
Т.е. весь пассаж полностью противоречит основам буддизма.

----------


## Топпер

> Махаянские бодхисаттвы не рождаются в камалоке, а проявляются там в виде нирманакайи. А привязанности у них отсутствуют. И таким образом они могут быть выше архатов.


Согласитесь, что это уже чистый индуизм начинается? Со всеми этими аватарами-нирманакаями.

Я вообще не понимаю, зачем в таком случае оставлять было первичный базис? Выбросили бы Патиччасамуппаду и три характеристики существования совсем. И всем бы легче жить было. А то сейчас, для оправдания тезиса о активных Буддах и бодхисаттах приходится вот к таким сложным конструкциям, как аватары (нирманокаи) прибегать.

----------


## Greedy

> Во всём практически.


Можно по пунктам?



> Начиная от пребывая в неком нерождённом, но сохраняющем активность


Есть или нет нерождённое?
Если есть то, как оно соотносится с рождённым.

----------


## Greedy

> Согласитесь, что это уже чистый индуизм начинается? Со всеми этими аватарами-нирманакаями.
> 
> Я вообще не понимаю, зачем в таком случае оставлять было первичный базис? Выбросили бы Патиччасамуппаду и три характеристики существования совсем. И всем бы легче жить было. А то сейчас, для оправдания тезиса о активных Буддах и бодхисаттах приходится вот к таким сложным конструкциям, как аватары (нирманокаи) прибегать.


Это не индуизм, а Слово Будды. Если хотите критиковать Слово Будды, то покиньте этот раздел.
Если хотите в нём разобраться, то прекратите подобным образом отзываться о Слове Будды.

----------

Аурум (06.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Можно по пунктам?


Это лучше в отдельной теме.



> Есть или нет нерождённое?
> Если есть то, как оно соотносится с рождённым.


Здесь нужно определиться с тем, что вы называете "нерождённым" и с его качествами.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Во всём практически. Начиная от пребывая в неком нерождённом, но сохраняющем активность, и продолжая тем, что некое мифическое нерождённое не отделено от самсары (хотя получается и не подчиняется Патиччасамуппаде) и заканчивая тем, что якобы рождение и смерть только мы воспринимаем, цепляясь к умам и телам.
> Т.е. весь пассаж полностью противоречит основам буддизма.


Простите, что напоминаю, но Татхагата сказал, что сознание Архата, сознание Татхагаты не коренится в шести опорах. При этом Татхагата достигает любого мира, любого удела существования. Как Вы это понимаете? Если хотите, я найду для Вас конкретные цитаты из сутт канона, где однозначно утверждается активность Татхагаты, объясняемая как чувственное восприятие без возникновения жажды, подобное обрубку пальмы.

Поэтому в действительности противоречия нет, есть только ограниченные предположения о сущности патиччасамуппады. Внимательное изучение и тщательное исследование дхарм освобождает от заблуждений. Просто сравнение слов - слишком поверхностный анализ. Ученики часто неспособны услышать истину ни в суттах, ни в комментариях, ни в шастрах, но отчего-то убеждены, что знают, что чему противоречит. А еще часто обижаются на упреки в том, что переусердствуют в своих убеждениях.

Вряд ли разумно спорить с сутрами, но вполне разумно возражать всевозможным их интерпретациям. Я много слышу о мнениях, будто учение Махаяны противоречит Канону. Я возражаю против этой идеи, надеюсь, что возражаю аргументированно. Я понимаю, что вряд ли смогу всех переубедить. Но в меру сил, готов объяснять свое понимание, почему противоречия нет. Если это интересно кому-нибудь. Если не интересно - просто высказываю возражение.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Согласитесь, что это уже чистый индуизм начинается? Со всеми этими аватарами-нирманакаями.


Нет, какой же это индуизм? Это продолжается буддизм. Лишь представленный более сложно, чем в Тхераваде, так как нацелен на существ, которым может помочь эта большая сложность. Если бы учения оценивались по простоте конструкций, то наивысшим учением была бы вообще не Дхарма, а диалектический материализм.

----------

Аурум (06.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, какой же это индуизм? Это продолжается буддизм. Лишь представленный более сложно, чем в Тхераваде, так как нацелен на существ, которым может помочь эта большая сложность. Если бы учения оценивались по простоте конструкций, то наивысшим учением была бы вообще не Дхарма, а диалектический материализм.


Тут нацеленность, в первую очередь на продолжающееся существование. Ибо эта идея, как не крутите, но противоречит Патиччасамуппаде. Поэтому и приходится усложнять.

Но т.к. здесь много недовольных этой дискуссией, то я в данной теме разговор закончу. Если будут желающие, можно открыть тему на каком-либо общем подфоруме.

Только прошу тех, кто спорил со мной, здесь мне ответы не размещать.

----------

Аурум (06.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А как они могут быть выше Арахантов, когда у них ещё есть привязанность к каматанхе и бхаватанхе? А они, по определению есть, если учесть, что бодхисатты рождаются в кама-локе.


До 7 бхуми не выше. Бодхисаттва 8 бхуми соответствует Архату + ответственное решение. Начиная с 8 бхуми, полностью избавившись от клеш, Бодхисаттвы возвращаются в мир людей будучи способными не вовлекаться в круговерть.

----------

